# The Mother Of All Recorders



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

does anybody know if a stand alone HD recorder/HD DVD burner exsists yet?

once i find one of these, i'll *never* leave the house.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

I did see an ad for an HD-DVD burner. Don't know if it's also a DVR, though. I think it might have been a panny. It also costs a lot. But why would you want one? Once you record the 3 HD-content programs that are broadcast, then what?


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

wje said:


> I did see an ad for an HD-DVD burner. Don't know if it's also a DVR, though. I think it might have been a panny. It also costs a lot. But why would you want one? Once you record the 3 HD-content programs that are broadcast, then what?


lol, it's getting better but your point is well taken, wje.

just imagine if the HR10 had a HD DVD burner in it, man, my nipples are getting hard just _thinking_ about it. 

a stand alone that could record from *any* HD source would absolutely rock my world though.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

tigerdirect has the just released Pioneer BluRay internal PC writer/rewriter drive, $999. just add an atsc tuner, or firewire into your pc (cable box/dvhs) and there ya go. no way to get directv into it. unless you had a rare and really expensive component input capture card also.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> tigerdirect has the just released Pioneer BluRay internal PC writer/rewriter drive, $999. just add an atsc tuner, or firewire into your pc (cable box/dvhs) and there ya go. no way to get directv into it. unless you had a rare and really expensive component input capture card also.


thanks Dssturbo but i'm looking for something less complicated that doesn't involve a PC. for instance, i have an HDD DVD burner stand alone recorder that can record from any source at all, including any satellite or cable provider, camcorders, PC's, gaming consoles and more. it can edit out commercials too.

the "problem" is, it's not HD, not in recording on the hard drive OR burning onto DVD.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

one of the reasons hd dvd and blue ray have taken so long to come out is all the copy protection they are trying to perfect, acss and hdcp. It will be a couple of years before a STB comes out that can do what you ask. Only other way is hacking your hdtivo and buying a hd dvd recorder when it comes out, or blue ray recorder for the pc.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

dave3 said:


> one of the reasons hd dvd and blue ray have taken so long to come out is all the copy protection they are trying to perfect, acss and hdcp. It will be a couple of years before a STB comes out that can do what you ask. Only other way is hacking your hdtivo and buying a hd dvd recorder when it comes out, or blue ray recorder for the pc.


a couple of years is a long time, i'm hoping toshiba makes an HD version of the one i have now, and soon.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

this is a pic of a LG BluRay disc writer/rewriter with ota tuners.
http://www.blu-ray.com/images/recorders/lg.jpg
although who knows when or if LG will have it for sell in the USA. they displayed it at ces 2006. built in HDD, atsc/ntsc tuners, not sure if it has component, firewire or dvi or hdmi to capture/input digital signals. could be awhile, (1 yr+?) till we see something like that for actual sell here.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

sony has a blueray recorder it sells in japan for a couple of years already. but it is for japanese ota only.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> this is a pic of a LG BluRay disc writer/rewriter with ota tuners.
> http://www.blu-ray.com/images/recorders/lg.jpg
> although who knows when or if LG will have it for sell in the USA. they displayed it at ces 2006. built in HDD, atsc/ntsc tuners, not sure if it has component, firewire or dvi or hdmi to capture/input digital signals. could be awhile, (1 yr+?) till we see something like that for actual sell here.


so this one only records OTA or from DVD to HDD and vice versa, Dssturbo?


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

dave3 said:


> sony has a blueray recorder it sells in japan for a couple of years already. but it is for japanese ota only.


i remember seeing an HD HDD stand alone recorder from sony a year or two ago, they actually had two of them, one had a bigger hard drive than the other.

neither had a DVD burner though.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

two years ago when sony first made blue ray it had a recorder with firewire inputs, not ota. It was for japan only and it was like $2,000. 

I now remember that there was an AVS powerbuy at avs forum about a year ago for hd wvhs recorders with component inputs. It was a limited sale and I doubt they have anymore. They were approx $1,500 I think.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

bouya, it's here!  

Integration of 1-Terabyte*2 Hard Disk with HD DVD Recordable Drive Opens way to Recording and Archiving of High-Definition Video

TOKYO-Toshiba Corporation today unveiled the future of home video entertainment in an age of digital, high definition content: the world's first digital hard disk video recorder integrating a recordable HD DVD in combination with a 1-terabyte (TB) hard disk. The new "RD-A1" can record and store up to 130 hours*3 of high-definition (HD) broadcasts on its high capacity hard disk and record up to 230 minutes of HD content to a single HD DVD disc. In addition to superb image and sound recording and playback, the new recorder also offers an extensive range of advanced functions made possible by the versatility of HD DVD, including optimized navigation and menu displays. The RD-A1 is scheduled for roll out in the Japanese market from July 14.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Too bad it don't support MPEG4..........
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2006/06/toshibas_rd-a1.php


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

moonman said:


> Too bad it don't support MPEG4..........
> http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2006/06/toshibas_rd-a1.php


urgh, i didn't read the fine print. 

"_Playback and recording in MPEG4 AVC and VC1 is not available for HD-DVD-R_."

doesn't this mean that you can't burn a DVD in MPEG4, moonman?

if so, you can record in MPEG4 onto the hard drive but that's it?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

No you can't do either one.....the anti-copy restrictions are so heavy, that I don't think you
would want to.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

moonman said:


> No you can't do either one.....the anti-copy restrictions are so heavy, that I don't think you
> would want to.


so...what CAN you do with this thing then?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

joetoronto said:


> so...what CAN you do with this thing then?


Depends on how the content owners want to set the protection flags..right now
they will not even allow 1 copy for yourself.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

move to japan and pay $3500 then you could use it.

in canada/us it would make a nice paperweight to look at and hope.


----------

